# PAMELOR



## BARRETT (May 16, 2003)

I am taking pamelor and librax. I had been taking pamelor for years and my doctor uped the dosage when I started having D. I am not sure if it is slowing me down. I am so sleepy and I just want to sleep.I am on 50 mg at night. I had been on 25 mg at night. I think stress has brought on this big upset. I just found out my son has been taking narcotics and is addicted. I just can't get it off my mind and he blames me for it.


----------

